# St Aubin open house



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone going and which day?

tom h


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually go Saturday Morning. Then spend the afternoon at the Chicago Botanic.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Planning on Saturday, in time for a picnic lunch


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Saturday is the day I'm going. In the morning like Torby. Hope the weather is better than this saturday morning.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am planning on finishing up 3 days worth of road repping north (work) I hope to show up saturday morning like you guys and then driving straight home 6 hours after. Bringing the 11 year old with. Hoping there are some deals! Or at least good food. OH, and seeing you guys of course makes it worth it.


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Made it to St. Aubins on Sunday. Just got back they had some great deals. They were selling AMS cars for 40% off the MSRP. Picked up a consist. Purchased some Easter eggliners to be repainted black/gold Purdue colors and one Lady Bug for my granddaughter to play with when she is older. They were selling Bachmann 2-8-0's, 2-6-0's and Heislers for $199.00. Wife thinks I have too many engines now but cars a different story. Little does she know. Heh, Heh! Man, I hate driving through Chicago thats two days in row. Last night went and saw "The Quiet Man Tales" at the Chicago Theater Downstairs which is pretty good. I believe people in metro areas need to reapply for driving tests every 6 months. 

George from northern Indiana


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff Nettleson from the Gateway Garden Railway club called and asked if I'd man the Gateway table, so I spent all day Saturday at St. Aubin's open house. I arrived Saturday Morning in a cold, blasting wind and found Matt. He said, "I'll put you in the greenhouse." Oh, thank you thank you!. 

I did get to make a tour with my camera: 









There was a layout inside the greenhouse, the usual display layout inside the store, and a live steam track outside. This boy was completely entranced. 









The live steam track was built on shelves. 









And displayed some nice equipment. 









To eat, you had to get past this formidable lunch line guard. 









Scott Polk didn't notice who got his hands on his new remote

















There were several vendors including this guy with his beautiful cedar buildings. 









AMS was showing a new box car and this beautiful coach. 









Fred Tennyson's beautiful custom painted equipment. 


















Phoenix was there, 









Split Jaw, 









Eaglewings Ironcraft with their metal buildings, 









Bachmann, 









Ram Track, 









And Bridgewerks. 









I had to take this one for personal reasons


























Bachmann was showing their new Thomas and Percy sets. They'll be available this fall. The boxes contain blocks of styrofoam. 



























Bachmann's new Long Caboose is beautifully detailed. 



















Oh yes. St Aubin's sells plants too


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics Tom. It is great to see some of the various Shows over there.

Amongst many items two in particular caught my strong attention. One was the Milwaukee Road locos and the other, which I thought worth a smile, was the gentleman on the AMS stand proudly wearing an Aristo cap.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom 
good job.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

was the gentleman on the AMS stand proudly wearing an Aristo cap.


Oh! I can't believe I missed that. Would have been a good tease


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

was the gentleman on the AMS stand proudly wearing an Aristo cap.


That's Mark from St. Aubins in Las Vegas..... There's also another interesting cameo in these photos...


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

After looking thru these great photos, I wonder what happen to some of the vendors? Sunday - Bachmann was not there and some others.

George from northern Indiana


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know. I wasn't there Sunday.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I saw Tom there Saturday and hung out for quite a while. The best deals I would have been interested in were the $199 Bachmann engines and they were moving the USA Mac-70's for $219! It was less than I expected... :~(


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems that times may be harder in the States than here.









No great bargains this side of the pond as far as I can tell.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Heard they had a slight disaster on Sunday with a big boy. Fell to the floor. Anybody looking for a fixer upper? Yikes Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I brought my Mallet, but forgot to pick up the toolbox full of batteries and remotes. Duh. 

There was an F unit invasion: 

http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/F1Invasion.wmv 

So I took Mr. Mallet to the Chicago Botanic Sunday. 

http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/Engine4019.wmv


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pictures Tom, thanks. I see that Dan from Eaglewings comes half way across the country. Now if we could just get him the rest of the way to York, at ECLSTS. He would love it and do very well there. 
By the way, Bachmann did not come to York this year either. 

Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't get to meet him. He seemed busy with potential customers


----------

